

Prevalence of Partially Hydrogenated Oils in US Packaged Foods (2012) - fraqed
http://www.cdc.gov/pcd/issues/2014/14_0161.htm

======
sogen
tl;dr: _" Nine percent of products in the sample contained partially
hydrogenated oils; 84% of these products listed “0 grams” of trans fat per
serving, potentially leading consumers to underestimate their trans fat
consumption."_

~~~
beamatronic
From the article: "...manufacturers are permitted to label products containing
between 0 and 0.5 g of trans fat per serving as '0 grams' in the United
States"

I'd like _that_ to be on the label

~~~
sp332
My favorite is Tic Tacs. They're basically pure sugar, but they say "Sugar 0g"
on the nutrition label. Because the whole mint is less than 0.5g so they round
to 0.

Edit: this is an FDA rule. The boxes I've seen include a note at the bottom
explaining that there is some sugar.

~~~
thaumasiotes
My favorite is Triscuits. They break down fat content into (I think)
saturated, monounsaturated, and polyunsaturated, or possibly some other
trichotomy. The sum of the by-category numbers is quite far below the total
for "fat".

------
myhf
Search page for "cis": no results.

Search page for "saturated": no results.

